# DS #3841: The Legendary Starfy (USA)



## tempBOT (Jun 8, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5003^^


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 8, 2009)

Good job for posting this so fast!
have been waiting for it quite sometime


----------



## granville (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice. Finally get this game in the US. Too bad the other 3 GBA games didn't make it though. I've tried them all in Japanese. This one is really nice so I'd recommend it.


----------



## anaxs (Jun 8, 2009)

i love this game

its almost like mario


----------



## airpirate545 (Jun 8, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> Nice. Finally get this game in the US. Too bad the other 3 GBA games didn't make it though. I've tried them all in Japanese. This one is really nice so I'd recommend it.


Depending on fan reaction, Nintendo might release the other ds games or at least I think that's what they said. Haven't tried any of the other Starfy games cept the first one, so I'll check this out.


----------



## undercarris (Jun 8, 2009)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!  I love stafy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!!!!!!


----------



## Domination (Jun 8, 2009)

I have one thing to say...

HOLY SHIT!!!!!

I just came home from staying over at my friend's house and I see this. Starfy


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't get all the excitement over this game...I'll have to give it a whirl to see what all the hubbub's about.


----------



## Technik (Jun 8, 2009)

Its cool that it got dumped a day early but i cant find it anywhere!


----------



## Goli (Jun 8, 2009)

I wonder if it has a piracy check thing...
?


----------



## granville (Jun 8, 2009)

It's easy to find if you use a search engine with that title with the underscores.

Tested on SCDSONE firmware and Ysmenu and seems to run fine. no$gba needs the bios to view the screens properly or get into gameplay apparently.


----------



## Doc.X (Jun 8, 2009)

ive been waiting for this thing for a while now , Trying to see what all the hype is about. I hope it lives up to my expectations.


----------



## GenesisX (Jun 8, 2009)

Is this even out (Rom) Yet?


----------



## Goli (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes it is out, I alredy found it, downloding now.


----------



## asdf (Jun 8, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> It's easy to find if you use a search engine with that title with the underscores.
> 
> Tested on SCDSONE firmware and Ysmenu and seems to run fine. no$gba needs the bios to view the screens properly or get into gameplay apparently.


That helped. Thanks.


----------



## GenesisX (Jun 8, 2009)

golio514 said:
			
		

> Yes it is out, I alredy found it, downloding now.


Where is it?


----------



## Domination (Jun 8, 2009)

Edit: Nevermind. People.... there are hints.


----------



## nugundam0079 (Jun 8, 2009)

i fail-cant find lol


----------



## PuyoDead (Jun 8, 2009)

Working just fine on my AK2i with AKAIO. Loving the game so far. There's just something satisfying about simple fun platformers.


----------



## Goli (Jun 8, 2009)

OMG the 3D starfy at the pause screen is so cute!!


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 8, 2009)

My post got edited even though I was correcting someone without breaking the rules....


----------



## Necromanson (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm going to give this a try, I've actually read good things about this one (even though it looks retarded)


----------



## HopOnRocks (Jun 8, 2009)

Working with M3 Slim SD (Slot 2) card
4X, Soft Reset, Trim Rom settings

Been waiting a nice while for this game


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 8, 2009)

Necromanson said:
			
		

> I'm going to give this a try, I've actually read good things about this one (even though it looks retarded)


>:0
It does NOT look retarded -.-
That's like saying Kirby looks retarded!


----------



## granville (Jun 8, 2009)

For those who care, this game has a Kirby-like vibe to it. In fact, the character looks like Kirby a bit. It just takes place underwater and your primary attack is spinning. It is a really good game. Those who only care if a game is good will be mature enough to enjoy its childish look and feel.

It is now up on several major rom sites. No reason to complain about it, and there wasn't any reason to in the first place. Now we should hope the game does well so they'll bring the GBA games over as well (perhaps as DS ports).


----------



## Goli (Jun 8, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> For those who care, this game has a Kirby-like vibe to it. In fact, the character looks like Kirby a bit. It just takes place underwater and your primary attack is spinning. It is a really good game.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2009)

This is fun. My kind of game....(easy)

Works on CycloDS Evo 1.54


----------



## Zaiga (Jun 8, 2009)

Definitely going to try this. I wasn't expecting this so soon.


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Jun 8, 2009)

This game is great!


----------



## zeromac (Jun 8, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Necromanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but kirby DOES look retarded


----------



## PuyoDead (Jun 8, 2009)

Yup, my new outfit is awesome.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 8, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*snaps fingers in Z formation*
Oh no you didn't!
Kirby is kyoot!


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Jun 8, 2009)

damn...doesn't work on EZ Flash Vi


----------



## gigermunit (Jun 8, 2009)

Doesnt Work On My EZV :[


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Jun 8, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c1/ian_fisher/colbert.gif


----------



## Trafind_Com (Jun 8, 2009)

i like the mario .because play this game. we can memory the our nice the childhood


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Jun 8, 2009)

Trafind_Com said:
			
		

> i like the mario .because play this game. we can memory the our nice the childhood








 I...really don't know what you're saying.


----------



## Goli (Jun 8, 2009)

PuyoDead said:
			
		

> Yup, my new outfit is awesome.


You can't beat this duck outfit + duck boat!
(Sorry for the whole darkness of the photos but even at max. brightness on DSL it looks... like that)


----------



## Gaisuto (Jun 8, 2009)

Too bad those outfits don't actually show up in the game...


----------



## zeromac (Jun 8, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*head rotates 360 degrees*
Oh yes i did!


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 8, 2009)

Wario cameo'd in a Starfy game FYI.
You insult Starfy and you insult Wario.







I might just give this a whirl and see what all the hub-bub is about.


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Jun 8, 2009)

does anyone know how to make this work on EZ Flash Vi?


----------



## blueskies (Jun 8, 2009)

can someone post a clean save file? my ttds can't seem to create one, then fails to load.

//edit ahh nevermind i got it.


----------



## gigermunit (Jun 8, 2009)

ShadowLink92 said:
			
		

> does anyone know how to make this work on EZ Flash Vi?


I think we need an update bro.


----------



## zeromac (Jun 8, 2009)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Wario cameo'd in a Starfy game FYI.
> You insult Starfy and you insult Wario.
> 
> 
> ...



wario sucks too
i mean whats with his nose?! it looks like someone beat the shit out of him
also his laugh is so retarded...


----------



## kjean (Jun 8, 2009)

krnxmatt7 said:
			
		

> Trafind_Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Google translation I guess?


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 8, 2009)

can somebody tell me what kind of games is this is it a side scroller


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes, it's a side-scroller.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> i mean whats with his nose?! it looks like someone beat the shit out of him


If somebody beat the shit out of Wario there wouldn't be much left of him. Just a pile of skin and clothes.


----------



## lord0fshred (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't think you can beat duck + happenin' shades.


----------



## SNESGamer (Jun 8, 2009)

This game is pretty cool, I played it until my friggin ds lites battery died and I can't find my charger >.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Jun 8, 2009)

Cool it's about time to play this game


----------



## Cavedude (Jun 8, 2009)

lol yeah me too seems pretty interesting type of game haha


----------



## agentgamma (Jun 8, 2009)

Why is it that when a game comes out I really want, someone's borrowing my EDGE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh well. I'll probably get my EDGE tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Jun 8, 2009)

...so the clothing bits, are those unlockables or just cutscene pics?


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 8, 2009)

Wooo it's out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can finally finish what I started a year ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I played all the Stafy titles before in japanese. Though it's pretty hard to complete them without a guide when you don't understand a single word...

For those not _in the know_: This is a sidescrolling 2D platformer with 3D backgrounds. In addition to the running and jumping and swimming (and spinning:]) you have to solve some puzzles using vehicles and other items - for example costumes for special abilities etc. Gameplay and overall quality of the Stafy series is as good as Mario and Kirby. I really wonder why it took them so long to release a title in english. It's the fifth title in the series, there are 3 for GBA and 2 for NDS.

Some shots from nintendo.com: 

















Some videos and screenshots on the japanese site.

Now the only thing that could make me even happier is if they localise the other 4 Stafy games.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> As a final note, the developers said they would be more than happy to bring the previous Starfy games to the US, as well as expand his adventures to the console, but that depends on fan response. So if you're a fan of the star shaped hero, sound off and buy the game.


So I really hope a lot of people buy it.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 8, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> but kirby DOES look retarded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rayder (Jun 8, 2009)

You know, for some reason I keep wanting to call this game The Legendary Starfly.   It sounds cooler (to me) anyway.

So what do you guys call it, Starf-eye or Starf-ee?  Personally I prefer Starf-eye.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> You know, for some reason I keep wanting to call this game The Legendary Starfly.   It sounds cooler (to me) anyway.
> 
> So what do you guys call it, Starf-eye or Starf-ee?  Personally I prefer Starf-eye.


well I call it star-fi


----------



## Rayder (Jun 8, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very funny.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does that sound like "I" or "E" in your pronunciation?


----------



## Exbaddude (Jun 8, 2009)

YAY! Magical Stars! ;D


----------



## Satangel (Jun 8, 2009)

I'll try this after my exams, all these impressions are very promising.


----------



## Doc.X (Jun 8, 2009)

Game play is easy , seems like something i can do to pass the time in my speech class later on today


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jun 8, 2009)

Okay one thing to say....


Starfy is so much fun! ive been waiting for this game for ages!


Now if you will excuse me, i must go have a massive awesome attack before i asplode.

- Karaku32


----------



## DozerGuy (Jun 8, 2009)

works on R4


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i

so really

star-fie


----------



## Finishoff (Jun 8, 2009)

Great game. Saw this at my local best buy and picked it up. Pretty much addicting game.


----------



## DozerGuy (Jun 8, 2009)

Star- FEE sounds better,  Game is super easy so far . Maybe for 9 or 10 yr olds . good for younger kids


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 8, 2009)

it looks interesting but ya kinda childish theme... go for the game and not the chars (though the chars make the game... more interesting)


----------



## mangatic (Jun 8, 2009)

i havent played it yet but from what i've seen in the trailers, this looks like kirby...


----------



## esker (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, this game is very Kirby-esque, though without the suction thing. It is fairly easy, but right now for me a nice relaxing platformer goes down quite well. I can sit and play it with no aggravation, and unlock a bunch of random useless costumes to help mark progress.

Though there have been a couple of chests that I haven't been able to get. I'm assuming that later I'll gain new abilities that'll let me go back and pick them up....


----------



## drake7707 (Jun 8, 2009)

reminds me of Ristar (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ristar)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 8, 2009)

The name in Japanese is pronounced (more or less) Starf-ee.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 8, 2009)

Never thought I'd see the day...


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jun 8, 2009)

There have been a couple of conflicting posts, so can anyone confirm is this Densetsu no Staffi 4 or 5?


----------



## omatic (Jun 8, 2009)

I noticed that a lot of the "foes" you're star-spinning through seem to be just innocent oceanic bystanders...


----------



## Domination (Jun 8, 2009)

bunnybreaker said:
			
		

> There have been a couple of conflicting posts, so can anyone confirm is this Densetsu no Staffi 4 or 5?



This is 5 AKA Densetsu no Starfy Taiketsu! Daiiru Kaizokudan 

Densetsu no Starfy 1,2,3 -> GBA

Densetsu no Strafy 4 -> No U release.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 8, 2009)

Time to finally dust off the DS I suppose!


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Jun 8, 2009)

What I like about this game so far, besides it's unceasing awesomeness, is how the unlockables are actually worth something.

Seeing my Starfy wearing a Security Guard uniform with a duck hat?  Yes.

Reading some crazy and weird journal entries written by the characters?  Cool!

I especially love the humor the Moe Show gives you.  Moe gets no respect, I tells ya.  No respect.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 8, 2009)

Been playing around with this for some time now, its absolutely great, this deserves my money


----------



## Oisterboy (Jun 8, 2009)

I dunno how all you guys have so much trouble finding roms. The site I use always has EVERYTHING, instantly when its posted here, available for download from like 4 different places. :/ 

Maybe I just got lucky.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 8, 2009)

omatic said:
			
		

> I noticed that a lot of the "foes" you're star-spinning through seem to be just innocent oceanic bystanders...


Have you ever played a Kirby game?


----------



## Zerrix (Jun 8, 2009)

wooooot it's out!


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 8, 2009)

This game makes me happy.  It's a true oldschool game with roots firmly in the glory days of the SNES.  And in that way it's a true "hardcore" title, from before games had their first explosion into the mainstream when the PSX came out and people who'd never been interested in games before started playing po-faced serious racing games and gritty historical shooters - ironically the games which people nowadays think are "hardcore" and need to be defended from "casual" games.


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 8, 2009)

I didn't even notice this!! Finally something to kill my boredom


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 8, 2009)

I say Star-fee. Star-fi sounds like some cheesy science fiction on stars.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 8, 2009)

Yay! Kirby's cousin comes home to the States.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 StaÂfy definitely has that same lovable goodness. It will be nice to not have to fumble around anymore while playing.


----------



## paul3100 (Jun 8, 2009)

Not seeing what you guys are seeing!!!

Perhaps its my age or something (33) but seems to be for 10 year olds and looks very very cutsy!

paul


----------



## triften (Jun 8, 2009)

gigermunit said:
			
		

> ShadowLink92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think we need a new revision of resetsp.bin  ... unless someone knows how to get it working?


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 8, 2009)

paul3100 said:
			
		

> Not seeing what you guys are seeing!!!
> 
> Perhaps its my age or something (33) but seems to be for 10 year olds and looks very very cutsy!
> 
> paul



What's wrong with cutesy?  The mario, sonic, kirby and zelda games aren't cutesy?  I'm 28 for what it's worth.


----------



## ninovalenti (Jun 8, 2009)

is there wifi?


----------



## Zerrix (Jun 8, 2009)

ninovalenti said:
			
		

> is there wifi?



As I can see from the boxart... no.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jun 8, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> bunnybreaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...or any military games?

"We fight because we are told to, we fight YOU because them's the orders, YAAAAAAAAAGH!!"


----------



## Islay (Jun 8, 2009)

triften said:
			
		

> gigermunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Turn soft reset off, it makes most non working *back up* games work.


p.s: A game about a starfish ???? any good guys.


----------



## gdude30 (Jun 8, 2009)

OMG YAY it's finally here. I've played Staffi 2 on GBA. That game was lots of fun but really confusing.

But Nintendo said something about Starfy come to America too in this article.

http://ds.ign.com/articles/985/985807p1.html

I think they have stupid reasons for delaying in bringing him over. I mean he was even in Smash Bros. Brawl even if just a trophy. And diddn't kirby start off in japan first. Katamari is too japanese like but that still came to america. The joke about him swimming all the way to America is actually a better reason sadly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But regardless. YAY STARFY IS HERE. 

I do recommend that people actually buy the game. Download it to maybe test it out or whatever. But it does help buy buying it. Even though there's what thousands of parents who will buy random DS games for their kids or whatever ds games the kid wants.

I'd love to see the first 4 games over here. Especially the GBA ones.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 8, 2009)

ninovalenti said:
			
		

> is there wifi?


Uhm sorry, it only has local wireless, not wifi.


----------



## xshinox (Jun 8, 2009)

gdude30 said:
			
		

> OMG YAY it's finally here. I've played Staffi 2 on GBA. That game was lots of fun but really confusing.
> 
> But Nintendo said something about Starfy come to America too in this article.
> 
> ...


just because a game character is featured as a trophy in brawl/melee doesnt mean their game(s) should come out in america. there are a lot more games in the trophy list that are japan exclusive


----------



## gdude30 (Jun 8, 2009)

xshinox said:
			
		

> gdude30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have a point there. But you also have to remember that Stafy was a cameo on a poster in "Mario and Luigi Superstar" saga which was a very popular game. I think there might have been another cameo of him too.

But Stafy really does seem somewhat similar to Kirby and is just awesome. Therefore he deserved his spot for coming to America and for having at least 2 cameos.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 8, 2009)

paul3100 said:
			
		

> Not seeing what you guys are seeing!!!
> 
> Perhaps its my age or something (33) but seems to be for 10 year olds and looks very very cutsy!
> 
> paul




I'm inclined to agree with you, but sometimes these games can be fun to play if you can tolerate the cuteness.   That's saying a lot considering I'm mostly anti-cutesy.


----------



## Nthn (Jun 8, 2009)

When I do suspend save.
The game crashes, I use Acekard 2i ,
but maybe it is beceause I trimmed the rom ?


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Jun 8, 2009)

With Sin & Punishment getting the Wii VC treatment and a sequel, and Starfy finally being brought over, I think we're going to start to see a trend of Smash Bros Assist Trophies being brought over to the mainstream.  If Kururin had a new game on the DS, I bet it'd be next in like.

I think the success of Katamari definitely played a hand in bringing Starfy over, too.  Though really, so far (I'm at stage 2-3) I don't see anything "too Japanese."  Yes, the second world is a hot spring, but it's no different than any other platform game's lava/fire level.  The dialogue and the unlockables were localized in a way that they all seem very American, too.  I don't see anything here that wouldn't appeal to the same crowd who would play Kirby or Mario Bros.  If anything, Super Princess Peach feels way more Japanese in design to me.


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (Jun 8, 2009)

Is it just me or does this game fail to load saves on CycloDS Firmware 1.55b1? I spent last night beating the first area, then turned it on today to see no save file. And yes, I know to use the Mermaid to save.


----------



## lavalamp (Jun 8, 2009)

1. Pre-ordered this from Amazon a while ago, after picking myself up from the floor when I saw the listing; Please do buy it, I'd like to see 4 come over.
2. Starfy/Stafi/Starfi is supposedly not a Starfish but an actual Star. Don't remember where I read that;
3. He's cute as hell and I'm okay with that even though I'm 39; I liked Kirby and even Princess Peach was fun. If you want a badass, tough guy game play Homiez Rollerz. 
4. I played some and my 8-year-old son played a bunch of 5 even though it was in Japanese. He was VERY happy when I told him it was coming over;
5. If you spin Starfy too much he gets all woozy - it's awesome.
6. This is very popular in Japan - I mean, 3 GBA and 2 DS games? He's up there with Kirby I think.

I'm very excited about finally being able to see what the freak-ass characters are saying.


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, that's odd. Either I downloaded a bad dump or the device just failed to create a save file, because now that I redownloaded it the save feature works fine.


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 8, 2009)

Come on Nintendo, I know the rumors are bad but you know you love Europe really... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've been living under a rock, I didn't even realise there was a Stafy 5. My DS has been feeling a little neglected since I started playing catchup on the PS2. I've got loads of half-finished games on the go and Stafy 4 is one of them but if 5 makes it over here I'd be willing to skip 4 in favour of understanding what on earth is going on! I know from the other 3 that the plot doesn't affect the gameplay, but it'd be nice.


----------



## Shebang (Jun 8, 2009)

Kirby on steroids. And multiplayer - whew! Looks nice.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 9, 2009)

quick question? Do i need starly (its the pink starfish) at all to get any unlockables? or is starfy enough to get the treasures ?


----------



## Domination (Jun 9, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> quick question? Do i need starly (its the pink starfish) at all to get any unlockables? or is starfy enough to get the treasures ?
> 
> From the official english site
> QUOTEStarfy's kid sister is a no-nonsense kind of gal. Shes got a sweet bunch of skills that Starfy doesn't!



So I'm guessing, maybe we need Starly. But then people without real life friends that play this game will get pissed, so maybe not.


----------



## Nocash27 (Jun 9, 2009)

Mine freezes after saving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm using the AK2i and AKAIO.


----------



## esker (Jun 9, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> quick question? Do i need starly (its the pink starfish) at all to get any unlockables? or is starfy enough to get the treasures ?



I've gotten all the treasure chests without having to use Starly. Stage 9, though, which you unlock after beating the final boss, has you playing as Starly for it.

I haven't figured out how to unlock stage 10 yet. The only thing I haven't completed is buying that last outfit for 9,999 pearls. Also, does anyone know what's up with that repeatable boss fight against Konk at the top of the Royal Treasure Room? I've done it twice now and I haven't gotten anything from it.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 9, 2009)

i see, thanks for the info


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Jun 9, 2009)

Guys, I'm having a major issue with this game at this point:  it's almost too good.

I've just beat the third world.  I've gotten 1/5th of the treasure.  Every level that goes by, my mind wanders thinking about how I'm getting closer to the end and then there'd be no more English Starfy.  I almost don't want to play this video game full blast in fear of beating it 100% too fast.


----------



## Domination (Jun 9, 2009)

Donato_Dobango said:
			
		

> Guys, I'm having a major issue with this game at this point:  it's almost too good.
> 
> I've just beat the third world.  I've gotten 1/5th of the treasure.  Every level that goes by, my mind wanders thinking about how I'm getting closer to the end and then there'd be no more English Starfy.  I almost don't want to play this video game full blast in fear of beating it 100% too fast.








yeah I'm fearing it too.....

So we should all go grab a copy (or 2! or 3! or OVER NINE THOUSNAD!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and we may just get Starfy 6 in english. And maybe, if we are lucky enough, the ports of the earlier starfy or starfy released as english on the Virtual Console (maybe there'll be a VC for DSi) or as DSiWare. 

Either way, its the support thats important


----------



## esker (Jun 9, 2009)

esker said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Update: Stage 10 is a series of time trials, that get unlocked when you beat the boss rush mode that gets unlocked when you beat the game. I don't know what's at the end because I haven't beaten them all yet.

Still can't afford that last outfit either. Half-way there....


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't understand the point of Globbo, the guy with the maps.  You talk to him, he asks if you'd like to be taken back to the map screen.  But can't you do that anytime you want from the pause menu anyway?


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 9, 2009)

(double post)


----------



## esker (Jun 9, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> I don't understand the point of Globbo, the guy with the maps.  You talk to him, he asks if you'd like to be taken back to the map screen.  But can't you do that anytime you want from the pause menu anyway?


I think if you exit via Globerto, you can come back to the same point in the level rather than start over from the beginning.

I haven't tested that though.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 9, 2009)

esker said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup, that's what happen to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well, i only tried that once, since i thought i missed something and i wanted to exit first and redo the entire stage, instead i was at where i had left off previously


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 9, 2009)

Ah, that makes sense.  Love the outfits, it's even better now I know you can change character with select, especially as Starly's versions of the costumes are usually different.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 9, 2009)

Starfy for SSB4!
There, I said it.


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Jun 10, 2009)

IGN gave Starfy an 8.9, much higher than I expected. I haven't gotten around to playing this yet though. =/


----------



## ragnamuffin (Jun 10, 2009)

starfy also makes a cameo in super princess peach. don't ask me how i know that.


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Jun 10, 2009)

Kinda reminds me of Kirby but my son seems to enjoy it.  I played it for a bit and was entertained so thats all i can ask.


----------



## spdyrel (Jun 11, 2009)

I have an Acekard2i for my DSi and this game is just not working. I tried many different roms but all it does is say loading in one color and then turns blue (not the screen just the loading font) and I guess freezes. I tried waiting for it but nothing happens. What can I do??!!


----------



## darchibald (Jun 11, 2009)

spdyrel said:
			
		

> I have an Acekard2i for my DSi and this game is just not working. I tried many different roms but all it does is say loading in one color and then turns blue (not the screen just the loading font) and I guess freezes. I tried waiting for it but nothing happens. What can I do??!!



maybe its corrupted save game or something, try working savegame from someone. as far as i understand this game doesnt have any protection implemented..

this game is pure awesomeness, yeah its easy as pie but gameplay is so so fun and relaxing


----------



## Jowie (Jun 11, 2009)

I`ve beaten it 99% ALL i need to do is beat *SPOILER ALERT* 


Old Man Lobber




the stage 10 boss!!!

His attack he does at 2 hp is impossible to dodge and Kills u OMG!

anyways this game is awesome!!!
you get over the looking like rejected muppets after a while. But its better than the 4th one from what ive heard. I can offer my help in bosses and finding treasures so just ask.


----------



## spdyrel (Jun 12, 2009)

darchibald said:
			
		

> spdyrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I found the problem but I don't know how to fix it. I'm on a Mac and transferred all my saves and games to the Acekard2i so they all work, but it for some reason the Acekard creates a save file with the extension name in it for example (TheLegendaryStarfy.nds.sav). None of the other game saves have the nds extension in them so I figure that's the problem. I tried removing the nds extension from the .sav but the Acekard just creates a new one the same as before. Is there any way to fix this (if this is the problem) on the whole Acekard and the file itself?


----------



## Jowie (Jun 12, 2009)

Great.I beat old man lobber and nothing happens. so anyways, anyone know how to get the video AFTER starfy`s ending? i already have the missing chapter,the last vid but i need the 2nd to last one

*Posts merged*

Great.I beat old man lobber and nothing happens. so anyways, anyone know how to get the video AFTER starfy`s ending? i already have the missing chapter,the last vid but i need the 2nd to last one


----------



## spdyrel (Jun 13, 2009)

Alright, nevermind. I downloaded Akaio's firmware and it words great. Wish I knew about that earlier.


----------



## ron555 (Jun 13, 2009)

Great game!


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 13, 2009)

Starly in a pink nurse's uniform


----------



## Jowie (Jun 15, 2009)

I have absolutely no idea how to get the 2nd  to last video once i do I`ll have beaten the game absolutely 100%,including toys,stuff,chests,And lvs W00T!!!


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 16, 2009)

use starfy pink sister and complete boss rush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and darn, still stuck at boss rush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i just suck at unlocking world 10


----------



## Mokenda (Jun 16, 2009)

I've been trying to beat old man lobber and failing miserably. I can get up to where he goes super saijin, but then I always die.
How do you beat him?!


----------



## Goli (Jun 16, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Starfy for SSB4!
> There, I said it.


It should totally replace Jigglypuff.
Nobody likes s/he/it anyway.


----------



## Downloaderz (Jun 17, 2009)

How exactly do you play multiplayer on this game? I tried going to local multiplayer for both ds (running cyclods and acekard 2i) and it's not detecting anything. tried download play too but failed.


----------

